# BUFFED SHOW



## Sweetpoison (24. Juli 2008)

Laut Buffed.de werden die Videos Donnerstag immer für alle User zugänglich gemacht!

Öhm, anscheinend nicht?

Seit 6 Stunden und 15 Minuten haben wir Donnerstag.

Bussi lg Sweety


----------



## Sweetpoison (24. Juli 2008)

Laut Buffed.de werden die Videos Donnerstag immer für alle User zugänglich gemacht!

Öhm, anscheinend nicht?

Seit 6 Stunden und 15 Minuten haben wir Donnerstag.

Bussi lg Sweety


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe lange überlegt wie ich es diplomatisch formulieren könnte, habe aber nichts gefunden das nicht extrem beleidigend gewesen wäre. 
Daher verweise ich nur darauf, dass der Donnerstag noch eine Ganze Weile andauert, schliesse deine zwei Threads und weise darauf hin dass ich beim nächsten mal überreagieren könnte ...


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Sweetpoison schrieb:


> Laut Buffed.de werden die Videos Donnerstag immer für alle User zugänglich gemacht!
> 
> Öhm, anscheinend nicht?
> 
> ...



Noch 14 Stunden haben wir Donnerstag. Guter Punkt was? :-)  Die Show geht im Verlauf des Donnerstags online. Obwohl man jetzt, wo die Show bei dailymotion hockt, auch wieder eine feste Zeit definieren könnte.


----------



## Hadec (24. Juli 2008)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Passt zwar nicht ganz zu WoW aber ich habe eine Frage.
Wie kann ich die Buffedshow 96 starten? Heut ist doch Donnerstag und da kann man doch als "Nicht-Premium-User" anschauen oder?


Danke für eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch 14 Stunden haben wir Donnerstag. Guter Punkt was? :-)  Die Show geht im Verlauf des Donnerstags online. Obwohl man jetzt, wo die Show bei dailymotion hockt, auch wieder eine feste Zeit definieren könnte.



Also im Verlauf des Tages wirst du die BuffedShow 96 schon zu gesicht bekommen Hadec.


----------



## deathmagier (24. Juli 2008)

meistens erst gegen nachmittag


----------



## steffen1995 (24. Juli 2008)

Geht erst ab 15.00 uhr


----------



## Tyreel (24. Juli 2008)

Hey ho 
erst ab 17 Uhr ist das möglich solange sie nicht etwas geändert haben.
greets


----------



## Hadec (24. Juli 2008)

Ok Danke sowas ähnliches mit der Zeit hab ich schon vermutet aber Fragen kostet ja nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

bei den letzten paar war die meldung da
nicht premium ab donnertag 17.00 .. aber meistens früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2008)

Um 17:00 ist sie sicher da für nicht-premium, für premium ist sie am Mittwochnachmittag da.


----------



## Xelyna (24. Juli 2008)

Mich wundert es warum es jeden Donnerstag min. 2 solcher Threads gibt!
Leute wenn ich euch die Show schon länger anseht wisst ihr doch ungefähr wann sie immer live gestellt wird?...


----------



## Drun (24. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mich wundert es warum es jeden Donnerstag min. 2 solcher Threads gibt!
> Leute wenn ich euch die Show schon länger anseht wisst ihr doch ungefähr wann sie immer live gestellt wird?...


man könnte es auch einfach dabei schreiben und der begriff donnerstag ist dehnbar wie ein gummiband... donnerstag wäre auch noch 23:59, was  aber auch fast einem freitag gleich kommt. soll buffed bzw computec seine kunden ruhig weiter für dumm verkaufen. mein abo und meinen premium account habe ich jedenfalls vor einiger zeit gekündigt...


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Drun schrieb:


> man könnte es auch einfach dabei schreiben und der begriff donnerstag ist dehnbar wie ein gummiband... donnerstag wäre auch noch 23:59, was  aber auch fast einem freitag gleich kommt. soll buffed bzw computec seine kunden ruhig weiter für dumm verkaufen. mein abo und meinen premium account habe ich jedenfalls vor einiger zeit gekündigt...



Die "Aussage" ist ein gutes Beispiel für das Völlig buffed-Comic Folge 17. *g*

Hier wird niemand für dumm verkauft - wir haben zu keinem Zeitpunkt kommuniziert, das die Show Donnerstags um Punkt 00:00:01 online geht. Vor einer Weile kam sie noch regelmäßig Donnerstags 17:00, was wir aber aufgrund von Last-Problemen zu exakt dieser Uhrzeit wieder fallen lassen mussten. Seitdem kommt die Show zu unbestimmter Zeit. Mittlerweile wird sie ja, wie bekannt, bei Dailymotion gehosted, da wäre eine feste Zeit wieder drin - jedoch momentan noch nicht. Wir schalten die Show demnächst frei.


----------



## Drun (24. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die "Aussage" ist ein gutes Beispiel für das Völlig buffed-Comic Folge 17. *g*


ach, du siehst das viel zu persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber die inspiration für den comic muss ja irgendwo hergekommen sein *g*


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Drun schrieb:


> ach, du siehst das viel zu persönlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gegen 15:00 ist die Show aktiv.


----------



## Clamev (24. Juli 2008)

Drun schrieb:


> ach, du siehst das viel zu persönlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leute wie du machen die buffed-community kaputt


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Leute wie du machen die buffed-community kaputt



Keinen Streit bitte - das Thema ist doch geklärt.


----------



## Drun (24. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Leute wie du machen die buffed-community kaputt


warum? weil ich eine eigene meinung habe? verstehe nicht wie so etwas eine community kaputtmachen sollte.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Die Show verschiebt sich auf 16:00


----------



## blindhai (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich schaue die buffed Show noch nicht wirklich lange und wusste daher nicht wann die genau erscheint. Aber auch ich dachte, dass wenn man Donnerstag schreibt, dass sie dann auch Donnerstag mittag spätestens da sein sollte oder zumindest eine Zeit zu nennen wäre ne gute Idee. "Wir haben dann Lastprobleme", also bitte was soll denn das für eine Begründung sein. Ihr löst das Problem dann nicht sondern umgeht es zu Lasten der User. Nicht wirklich optimal!


----------



## Cyhanur (24. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,

Ich frage mich grade, wann die Buffed Show auch für die nicht-premium User freigeschaltet wird.

Wenn ich das prinzip richtig verstanden habe können sich dich premium User die show immer Mittwochs angucken und "0/8/15"- user erst Donnerstag.

Naja, laut meinem Kalender ist es Donnerstag und es ist gleich 15.15.. doch noch will mit der Player nur eine premium Mitgliedschaft anbieten.

Habe ich da was verrafft oder kommt das noch im laufe des Tages? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

Infos findest du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744

Normalerweise kommt die BuffedShow gegen 15-19 Uhr online je nachdem wieviel sie zu tun haben und momentan gibt es dank der WotLK Beta sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Clamev (24. Juli 2008)

kommt noch im laufe des Tages..........>.<


----------



## dockaos (24. Juli 2008)

Hej Leute!

Ich wollt nur mal fragen was es mit folgendem auf sich hat: Es steht zwar immer da, dass die buffed-Show für Nicht-Premium-User am Donnerstag startet, doch am Donnerstag kann ich auch immer bis irgendwann am Nachmittag warten bis es losgeht. Ich find das ein wenig seltsam, wo die Show doch schon fertig ist, da sie ja am Mittwoch schon für Premium-User fertig sein muss..

Kann mir das jemand erklären? IS das normal und weiß ich es nur nicht?

Danke im voraus für Antworten

euer Doc Kaos


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

Alle Antworten findest du in diesem Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744


----------



## Cyhanur (24. Juli 2008)

Okay danke.


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Juli 2008)

Es dauert soweit ich weiß genau 24 stunden bis die show kommt.. also für premium 24 h früher


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

premium soweit ich weis mittwoch 17.00
nicht premium donnerstag 17.00

ich schau sie immer donnerstag 20.00 ca ^^ dann muss ich nicht warten auf stream oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dockaos (24. Juli 2008)

Ah ok!!

Danke für die raschen und zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## SonOfCorhal (24. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Ich wollte mal loswerden, dass ich dei neue buffed-show in letzter zeit nicht mehr am donnerstag sondern erst am freitag sehen kann, weil ich keinen premium-account habe. Immerhin ist der donnerstag jetzt schon über 15 stunden alt und es geht immer noch nicht. Bitte denkt doch demnächst mal wieder dran, damit ich wie in gewohnter form die buffed-show sehen kann. Dies ist in letzter Zeit schon des öfteren vorgekommen, deswegen jetzt mein appel an das buffed-team


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

SonOfCorhal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich wollte mal loswerden, dass ich dei neue buffed-show in letzter zeit nicht mehr am donnerstag sondern erst am freitag sehen kann, weil ich keinen premium-account habe. Immerhin ist der donnerstag jetzt schon über 15 stunden alt und es geht immer noch nicht. Bitte denkt doch demnächst mal wieder dran, damit ich wie in gewohnter form die buffed-show sehen kann. Dies ist in letzter Zeit schon des öfteren vorgekommen, deswegen jetzt mein appel an das buffed-team




Auch du: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744 für mehr Infos.

Btw grats du hast mit dem Thread nen neuen rekord aufgestellt.

// da war der merge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonOfCorhal (24. Juli 2008)

Sorry demnächst mal die augen aufmachen, danke für den hinweis


----------



## blindhai (24. Juli 2008)

Ok machen wir es einfach: Die neue buffed Show wird in Zukunft für das normale Fussvolk erst ab Freitag zu sehen sein. Just that simple!


----------



## Scharamo (24. Juli 2008)

Man man man JEDE WOCHE DER SELBE  ****** !!!!!!!! Ist echt zum kotzen...

Die Buffdshow kommt... und wenn nicht heute den morgen... seit lieber mal froh das man sie überhaupt gratis sehen kann !


----------



## Suzuke (24. Juli 2008)

Also es ist jetzt Donnerstg knapp 17 Uhr, WANN wird denn nun due Buffed Show für nicht Premium USer freigeschaltet?


----------



## Happyfriend (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team ich finde eure Buffed Show echt klasse udn schaue immer eifrig, nur in letzter Zeit fällt mir auf das ich immer bis Freitag warten muss um ie mir anzuschauen da am Donnersttag immer noch das Bild für Premium User 1 tag früher.. blablabla.. zu sehen ist. Währe schön wenn sich das bald wieder ändert danke.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

ZOMG! thread in _DIESEM_ forum hier. nur n bissl weiter unten
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51853


----------



## Marfix (24. Juli 2008)

ja ich warte auch schon die ganze zeit aber nein nein nein es wird einfach nix..


FIXXXXXT it


----------



## Greeki (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht beißen Zam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Infos zur heutigen BuffedShow findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744


----------



## Ragazhul (24. Juli 2008)

Das machen sie doch absichtlich das sie sich bei so eine Buffed Show die WotL vorstellt so lange Zeit lassen und den "Premium-Account" anbieten.

Was glaubt ihr wieviele Leute sich deswegen heute noch eben ein 1 Monats Abo kaufen, und das jetzt endlich zu sehen!

Ich schau auch schon den ganzen Tag obs endlich frei ist, und hab den Tread bis jetzt verfolgt.

Aber wenn schon Donnerstag steht, sollten sie es auch einhalten, sonst kommt sie die Community irgendwie verarscht vor!

Also schaltet sie doch endlich frei ist schon gleich 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Happyfriend (24. Juli 2008)

Thx das du uns nicht beist und für die antwort^^


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist sie online.


----------



## blindhai (24. Juli 2008)

Na klar ist da Absicht dahinter, du müssen da nur einen vielleicht zwei Klicks machen und warten am besten noch bis Acht damit man denen das Geld in den Arsch stecken wird.
Wenn schon Donnerstag gesagt wird, dann bitte auch einen vernünftigen(!) Zeitraum angeben von 10 bis 23 Uhr nützt keinem und eurer Lastproblem wird dadurch auch nicht verbessert wenn viele User immer mal wieder zwischen durch eure Seite aufrufen. Wenn ihr einfach nur Besucherzahlen generieren wollt, dann sagt das und steht auch dazu aber kommt nicht mit solchen Ausreden.




Ragazhul schrieb:


> Das machen sie doch absichtlich das sie sich bei so eine Buffed Show die WotL vorstellt so lange Zeit lassen und den "Premium-Account" anbieten.
> 
> Was glaubt ihr wieviele Leute sich deswegen heute noch eben ein 1 Monats Abo kaufen, und das jetzt endlich zu sehen!
> 
> ...


----------



## blindhai (24. Juli 2008)

Na endlich, wurde ja auch Zeit...unfassbar was ihr alles macht um Besucherzahlen zu generieren...


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Na klar ist da Absicht dahinter, du müssen da nur einen vielleicht zwei Klicks machen und warten am besten noch bis Acht damit man denen das Geld in den Arsch stecken wird.
> Wenn schon Donnerstag gesagt wird, dann bitte auch einen vernünftigen(!) Zeitraum angeben von 10 bis 23 Uhr nützt keinem und eurer Lastproblem wird dadurch auch nicht verbessert wenn viele User immer mal wieder zwischen durch eure Seite aufrufen. Wenn ihr einfach nur Besucherzahlen generieren wollt, dann sagt das und steht auch dazu aber kommt nicht mit solchen Ausreden.



Verschwörungstheoretiker dieser Welt vereinigt Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

noch wer der sich fragt wiso die ferien nicht zuende sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

Blindhai du solltest lieber mal auf die Bremse treten bevor du dich mit deiner Argumentation auf noch dünneres Eis begibst.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48880 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (25. Juli 2008)

Ich bin hier schon auf entzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Gibt es heute keinen Buffed Cast oder seid ihr einfach nur zu lange an der WOTLK Beta am Zocken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## chopi (25. Juli 2008)

Der heutige Cast ist leider nicht...ach,kannst du nicht einfach solange warten bis er online ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Züchtigen sie sich für ihre anmaßende Ungeduld und kehren sie zurück auf Gottes Pfade!

Erzürnt,
Lurock


----------



## skater444 (31. Juli 2008)

dann sollte das so geändert werden dass man sich die Folge schon um 00:01 anschauen kann =)

es gibt ja viele die durchzocken und sich dann gerne mal die neue buffed Folge anschauen wollen... so schnell wie möglich ;P


^^


----------



## hdro player (31. Juli 2008)

hi
wollte ma fragen wann ihr die buffed Show 97 online stellt normaler weise is die ja schon um 16 uhr on aber wir haben ja jetzt schon 18 wollte ma fragen was los is.

grüße Flo


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

och leute so langsam dreh ich echt durch wegen euch


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...w+%2Bdonnerstag


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

Und wöchentlich grüßen die "wo ist die Buffedshow/cast?" Threadersteller.


----------



## Taliesim (31. Juli 2008)

hm... mittlerweile ist es 18:16 und die show is immer noch nicht online...
es hiess ja mal 17Uhr.

wann kommt die denn nu online?


PS: @Tikume viel spass beim closen...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

*aufferienendewart*


----------



## Lethos (31. Juli 2008)

Huch, hab im falschen Forum gepostet, sorry... also, wann wirds freigeschaltet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (31. Juli 2008)

Im Thread von der letzten Woche findet ihr eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744


----------



## Lethos (31. Juli 2008)

Habs grad erst gesehen, ok.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Juli 2008)

Tikume kann keinen Thread schliessen wenn ich schneller bin. Hah!


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *aufferienendewart*



<--- *aufferienanfangwart*


----------



## Ocian (31. Juli 2008)

Der Post von letzter Woche muss diesmal ausreichen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51744


----------



## Xelyna (31. Juli 2008)

Same answere as every week: Die Show kommt zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten online meistens zw. 17 und 19 Uhr merkt euch das endlich mal!


----------



## Red-Money (18. September 2008)

jedes ma das gleiche man will sich am DONNERSTAG morgen die buffedshow angucken nur leider is für euch wohl da noch net donnerstag sondern noch mittwoch find ich iwie bisl behindert schliesslich fängt der donnerstag um 0 uhr an und endet um 0 so wie jeder andere tag auch also stellt dat da ma richtig ein .....


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

Jede Woche das gleiche.

Da wird dir geholfen -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48880

Wegen solcher Vollhonks wie dir setzt sich bestimmt einer um 23:59 hin und drückt 0:00 auf'n Knopf ...


----------



## Ocian (18. September 2008)

*Sucht nen Makro dafür*

Mist hab keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Donnerstag geht von 00:00 bis 23:59 Uhr, solange könnte sich also auch die BuffedShow Zeit lassen. Macht sie aber nicht, im Shcnitt kommt sie zwischen 15:00 und 21:00Uhr Online, also nur etwas Gedult und sie wird erscheinen.


----------



## Gordius (18. September 2008)

Videos » Die buffedShow » Folge 104
Dieses Video ist erst Donnerstag zu sehen, wenn man kein Premium - Mitglied ist, komisch das wir jetzt Donnerstag haben und man kann es immernoch net sehen.

Wisst ihr ab welcher Uhrzeit man es sehen kann.


Vielen dank für die Antworten


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Wie Immer spät Habens Nehme ich an so um 18-19 uhr -_-


----------



## Fließendes Blut (18. September 2008)

hallo an alle . also mittwoch konnten ja manche schon die neue schow ansehen und donnerstag dann alle . heute is donnerstag und das geht nit .


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

jaja dann muss du halt warten ^^ wie alle -_- ^^ die kein ........... XD


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Es ist auch noch um 23:59 Uhr Donnerstag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flyer41 (18. September 2008)

Ihr hab doch echt Langeweile xD
Freut euch doch auf die Buffed Show, so wie jeder andere es auch tut^^. Und je länger es dauert, desto länger habt ihr die "Vorfreudezeit" und könnt euch die vorherigen Show 20 mal anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2008)

Vielleicht gibts demnächst wieder eine feste Uhrzeit zum Donnerstags-Start der buffedShow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts demnächst wieder eine feste Uhrzeit zum Donnerstags-Start der buffedShow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spätestens bei der Zeitumstellung wird es auch dann trotzdem wieder diese lustigen Threads geben.


----------



## Biggus (19. September 2008)

Grade mal den Thread durchgelesen...GÖTTLICH !
Anstelle einzusehen, dass sich die Leute von Buffed die Mühe machen 
und die Buffedshow kostenlos für alle bereitstellen,
noch rumzumaulen wann sie endlich onkommt...


----------



## Lillyan (19. September 2008)

Macht als Uhrzeit einfach 23 Uhr... wenns früher kommt wird schon keiner motzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

